# [Root] Droid X root method for 2.3.4/ 4.5.621 (does not require Milestone SBF)



## beh

Since all these devices (Droid 2/R2D2/D2G/DX2 and DX seem to be vulnerable to the same exploit found by phifc at
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/
I have assembled rooting methods for all of them in EzSbf style CD. I have tested it on my D2G, and the same method has been tested by multiple users on the D2/R2D2, and has worked fine.
Credit for this method go to phifc, djrbliss, and the others who developed the method.
I have simply taken the method, and assembled the tools.
Credit for the idea behind the CD method should go to 1KDS, as I have mostly patterned this CD after his method.
Credit should also go to Skrilax_CZ, as without his Motorola Android Firmware (De)packer, we wouldn't be able to have a 55 meg CD that covers multiple devices.
Special thanks also to themib for testing and troubleshooting on the DroidX2. In fact, since I don't have a DX2, he actually did a majority of the work in finding a method that would work (the method for the D2 and D2G doesn't quite work), and then we worked together to get it assembled and working.

From what I can see, it should work for the Droid X as well, but I haven't found anyone to test and verify it yet. Once/if that has been verified, I will update this post to reflect that. and Western Senju Ero-sannin and several others report that it has worked for them below. Thanks for checking it out, and reporting back,
This CD is for the D2,R2D2, D2G, and DX on Android version 2.3.4, and the DX2 on 2.3.5.
One note if you have troubles with it not working. It might be necessary to disconnect the phone after it flashes the preinstall and reboots. It seems that some phones may not complete the reboot process before being rebooted by ADB, so you may need to disconnect the phone when it starts booting, and let it boot fully before hooking it back up. when hooked back up, it will be rebooted, and should go on with the process like normal.

Of course, like all other things here, I have done my best on this, but there are no guarantees, and anything you do on your phone is at your own risk.
So, without further ado, here is a link for the CD
http://www.mediafire...mim304k214kl41h
and the md5 is
7baee9c34f6ef7ad0b4fa219ae387c68


----------



## beh

A bit more information for anyone interested in what has been done. I took the Droid X sbf, and stripped everything out of it except the logo. That way we can reduce the size of the CD, and all we need from the sbf is the ramloader, but it has to have at least one code group in the file.
This stripped sbf is then used to upload the preinstall file, which should overwrite the local.prop file, giving root access to adb.
This then allows you to push the necessary rooting files to the system partition, using adb, which roots the phone.
I don't have a DX to test this on, but from what I can see it is pretty much the D2 with a larger screen and no keyboard. This method works on the D2, D2G, and DX2, so I would guess that it should work on the DX, but until someone tests it, I can't be sure. So, if someone is willing and able to test it, please post back your results.
Hope this is helpful to someone


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

here i go, droid x


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

Western Senju Ero-sannin said:


> here i go, droid x


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]From what I can see, it should work for the Droid X as well, but I haven't found anyone to test and verify it yet. Once/if that has been verified, I will update this post to reflect that.[/background]


----------



## TwinShadow

If and when I upgrade myself to the Bionic at some point (minus other expenses like my truck...), I'll retire my DX and maybe see about giving this a go maybe. 'Bout time I get something that'll be stock ICS for once and working instead of builds that'll probably never be finished due to the locked nature of the DX. Oh well, can't be helped.


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

wooo-hoooo! worked, did it to day (watched a movie w/ wife last night). charge only mode then asked to enter boot loader mode, then manual reboot, then finish program's run. nice work


----------



## beh

Western Senju Ero-sannin said:


> wooo-hoooo! worked, did it to day (watched a movie w/ wife last night). charge only mode then asked to enter boot loader mode, then manual reboot, then finish program's run. nice work


Great, glad that worked, sounds like this method is confirmed to work for the DroidX also then,
Were the instructions for how to get into bootloader correct? I have never even seen a DroidX, so I googled how to get into bootloader, and put what I thought were correct instructions.


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

power on holding both volume buttons, screen will flash, release. good to go


----------



## beh

Western Senju Ero-sannin said:


> power on holding both volume buttons, screen will flash, release. good to go


Ok, the instruction I had found said to hold the volume down and camera button, anyone know if those instructions are also correct? On the D2G, there are a couple of different methods that work.
If either will work, then I will leave the instructions as is, rather than upload a new CD.


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

i have heard of a few ways,vol+ power work for me. i think the difference is droid x or droid x 2nd init. i don't know what the actual difference is but the is one. the best way i can/ was able to tell is in rom manager flash one of the 2 recoverys (droid x or droid x 2nd init) the one that has less brain farts is the one for you. hope that helps


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

d'oh you mean d2, dont know


----------



## beh

Ok, well I have neither phone, so will just leave the instructions as they are for now. (hopefully someone trying to root their phone has read up a little on it anyway)
Thanks for trying the CD out, and reporting back your results. Hopefully its a bit less convoluted method than what had been required to root the phone.


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

just noticed you mean D2, don't know for sure,and bootloader instructions where correct(beh)


----------



## TwinShadow

A sure-fire way to get into the bootloader of the Droid X is to hold Vol.Down and Camera and wait for the screen to flash. Then release and you're there.


----------



## Rokue

It works. The instructions told me everything I needed to know, and it worked.


----------



## Rokue

As I am a first-time rooter I'd really like to know how to get clockwork mod recovery working.


----------



## beh

Glad to see there are several reported cases of this working.
I probably won't be on this forum much, as I don't have the phone, so if there is any problem with the link going down or anything, pm me and I can try to get a working link back up.
Other than that, sorry that I can't help with any other issues like clockworkmod or anything, as I have never even seen the phone.
Also, if anyone wants to upload this CD to another site, feel free, and just pm me with the link, and I will add it to the first post.
Also if someone wants to add the CD link to a stickied thread or anything, feel free. I just posted it hoping it would be helpful, so however is of most benefit is fine with me.


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

http://api.viglink.c..._13442875467111,i beleive this might help rokue


----------



## Rokue

I've got Clockwork working, going to flash a rom soon. Thanks alot for the cd download Beh.


----------



## hikarutilmitt

What did you do to get CWM working? I had used this root method last week and everything works except CWM, it just hangs at the red M.


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

fresh install cwm.install bootstrap(your device version) grant super user to bootstrap, should say"Sucess!", then throu cwm install appropriate recovery.grant superuser to cwm, make backup! then do as you please


----------



## hikarutilmitt

Yeah, I know the process. I've done it countless times prior to the .621 update. My problem is that after installing the bootstrap and recover and rebooting to recovery (using the bootstrap, ROM Manager or even ROM Toolbox) it hangs at the boot logo and never goes further unless I pull the battery. I know exactly what *should* happen but it never does.



Spoiler



I've been ROMing my Droid X since before 2nd Init ROMs existed


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

Sorry i didn't mean to insult you. tell me your process, some times going super clean fixes overlay ect. of files, e.g.> factory reset, wipe cache,flash .621 sbf again full wipe, root and go


----------



## Goose306

Did you update your CWM via ROM Manager prior to attempting to reboot into recovery? If so that's a known issue, you got too much crap in the pre-install. Go in there and delete NFS Shift or Madden (can't remember what resides exactly) reflash CWM, should work fine. Check the pinned thread about issues rebooting into CWM. Its a known issue with some of the later GB builds if you are updating to the latest CWM prior to attempting reboot, there isn't enough space to install CWM properly so it fails.


----------



## hikarutilmitt

Basically when I did the whole thing:

1) I had SBFed to .621 fully stock (first mistake, whatever, don't want to explain why)
2) used the preinstall method in this thread to root .621 using an Ubuntu USB drive (something I'm also very comfortable with)
3) verified root works
4) installed Droid 2 Bootstrap
5) installed RM and used it to update CWM to the latest version
6) reboot into recovery, sticks on boot logo until it I pull the battery and boot it normally again

When 6 happened, I went looking for answers and found the preinstalled software crap (NFS in this case), so just to make sure I didn't jack anything up

1) I booted into stock recovery, did a full wipe, booted into the bootloader, did the Linux flashing for root.again
2) once booted again, nuked NFS from the preinstall before doing ANYTHING ELSE
repeated from the above 4th step.

I'm honestly curious as to what has happened to prevent CWM from working. I even tried to do the "emergency boot" into CWM by using adb, but when doing THAT I get an error in adb that the file system is read only when creating the directory /cache/recovery, so I'm wondering if maybe that's pointing to the culprit or not.


----------



## Goose306

hikarutilmitt said:


> Basically when I did the whole thing:
> 
> 1) I had SBFed to .621 fully stock (first mistake, whatever, don't want to explain why)
> 2) used the preinstall method in this thread to root .621 using an Ubuntu USB drive (something I'm also very comfortable with)
> 3) verified root works
> 4) installed Droid 2 Bootstrap
> 5) installed RM and used it to update CWM to the latest version
> 6) reboot into recovery, sticks on boot logo until it I pull the battery and boot it normally again
> 
> When 6 happened, I went looking for answers and found the preinstalled software crap (NFS in this case), so just to make sure I didn't jack anything up
> 
> 1) I booted into stock recovery, did a full wipe, booted into the bootloader, did the Linux flashing for root.again
> 2) once booted again, nuked NFS from the preinstall before doing ANYTHING ELSE
> repeated from the above 4th step.
> 
> I'm honestly curious as to what has happened to prevent CWM from working. I even tried to do the "emergency boot" into CWM by using adb, but when doing THAT I get an error in adb that the file system is read only when creating the directory /cache/recovery, so I'm wondering if maybe that's pointing to the culprit or not.


Shouldn't need the full cache command. Use ROM Manager, update CWM binaries to Droid X, 2nd-init option (works on stock) then "adb reboot recovery" - don't need the full cache script that way, logwrapper and init hijack should take care of the rest. Don't know why you might be having issues with the other method, but figured I would offer this one at least as a possible solution.


----------



## themib

> Special thanks also to themib for testing and troubleshooting on the DroidX2. In fact, since I don't have a DX2, he actually did a majority of the work in finding a method that would work (the method for the D2 and D2G doesn't quite work), and then we worked together to get it assembled and working.


You're welcome, just glad you didn't give up, after I kept writing back "it didn't work"


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

maybe,try the bootstrap for droidx , droid2 'strap gave me trouble, i've read of many using it and it works for them. but since i switched i have had no more " oh poop" moments.


----------



## hikarutilmitt

Goose306 said:


> maybe,try the bootstrap for droidx , droid2 'strap gave me trouble, i've read of many using it and it works for them. but since i switched i have had no more " oh poop" moments.


Tried it before, didn't work at all.

Another thing of note, CWM is actually on the phone, ROM Manager shows the current version to be the same as the latest version prior to downloading. Is there a way to "remove" the bootstrap maybe, in case something went wrong the first time I tried it and it's just not allowing anything to change? I'm just taking stabs at anything, now, since others seem to have CWM working with this root method.


----------



## themib

> Is there a way to "remove" the bootstrap


read Proper Use Droid 2/X Bootstrapper
very bottom of op Uninstalling D2/DX Bootstrapper


----------



## hikarutilmitt

Thank you very much.

Now I can rule that out as a possibility, as well.


----------



## themib

with d2/d2g bootstrap is needed first, to hijack, but that only gives you cwm 2.0.0.x
you need cwm 5.0.0x to flash 2nd init, or at least use 2nd init nandroid backups
if you didn't install DX bootstrap first, that may cause your problem
some times you need to reboot and wipe cache, to get things out of memory
may have to wipe data and try again or 
SBF and try again


----------



## Goose306

themib said:


> with d2/d2g bootstrap is needed first, to hijack, but that only gives you cwm 2.0.0.x
> you need cwm 5.0.0x to flash 2nd init, or at least use 2nd init nandroid backups
> if you didn't install DX bootstrap first, that may cause your problem
> some times you need to reboot and wipe cache, to get things out of memory
> may have to wipe data and try again or
> SBF and try again


DX Bootstrap only works in GB with usb debugging disabled fwiw. D2 Bootstrap doesn't have those issues

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## hikarutilmitt

Decided I'm going to try a total refresh tonight, just FR from stock recovery, hit the bootloader, sbf with root and see where it goes. If it doesn't work after that I'm going to just stick with GB (which is running better than .605 did anyway) until the Razr HD comes out.


----------



## TwinShadow

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I'm not mistaken, wasn't the Droid X Bootstrap mainly for Froyo builds of the Droid X? I'm not sure off hand though, been too long since I read about the recovery information since I joined the site.


----------



## hikarutilmitt

And that did it. I went so far as to do an SBF to total stock in RSDLite, then use the CD just to make 100% sure I was doing the exact same thing everyone else ended up doing to get it working. Flashing my happy ass back to the newest CM9 build as I type this.

I would love to have found a solution or reason for why it didn't work with how I had already done it, but I'm more concerned with it having worked correctly.

Thanks for the help, everyone. I guess sometimes the most basic fixes are the best ones.


----------



## beh

Ok, I see that there the CD seems to be working, should I change the title from possible root method?
And if so, what would be best to change it to?


----------



## hikarutilmitt

Known root method? Less difficult root method?

The root and CWM flashing works, at least.


----------



## hikarutilmitt

Well, this is just plain odd. Are there any known issues running 2nd init roms on this kernel? I've had to do 3 SBF and root processes now trying to get one to work (tried CM9 and I'm probably going to try Gummy again tomorrow) because it won't ever get past the red M.

EDIT: fixed it and his one is 100% on me for not being careful enough. File md5 was fine downloading it on my laptop but the thing got corrupted somehow when transferring it to the microSD. I checked the one I had been flashing out of curiosity and turns out it didn't match on the phone, so I redownloaded it directly to the phone and the md5 matched, installed and booted perfectly.


----------



## themib

> File md5 was fine downloading it on my laptop but the thing got corrupted somehow when transferring it to the microSD.


maybe usb cable is failing


> should I change the title from possible root method?


yes, maybe something like [Root] Droid X root method for 2.3.4/ 4.5.621


----------



## hikarutilmitt

themib said:


> maybe usb cable is failing


I certainly hope not, it's the one that came with my Nexus 7. It could just be Windows not copying it correctly, it's not the first time I've had it happen across different devices, cables and ports.


----------



## TwinShadow

Someone give the guy an award for finding a root method without the need to use the milestone SBF. XD I might try doing this in the near future, I've heard some mostly positive things about the 621 kernel with better battery and such. That having to SBF to the Milestone kernel just to obtain a root path was bugging me for a while, which is why I'm still comfy on the 605 kernel. Of course, I may not bother for a bit, but man its so hard to choose...


----------



## beh

TwinShadow said:


> Someone give the guy an award for finding a root method without the need to use the milestone SBF. XD I might try doing this in the near future, I've heard some mostly positive things about the 621 kernel with better battery and such. That having to SBF to the Milestone kernel just to obtain a root path was bugging me for a while, which is why I'm still comfy on the 605 kernel. Of course, I may not bother for a bit, but man its so hard to choose...


I agree, and for the record, I wasn't the one to find the method, credit for that goes to phifc.
I only adapted phifc's method to 1KDS's method.


----------



## kazulk

I think I may have a problem, while i was running this, the power went out for a second, i was at the point were it reboots the phone after flashing, and ive tried starting over from the beginning and it does not work.


----------



## beh

kazulk said:


> I think I may have a problem, while i was running this, the power went out for a second, i was at the point were it reboots the phone after flashing, and ive tried starting over from the beginning and it does not work.


If it was at the point where it reboots after flashing, then you likely have ADB root access, so could finish the process manually. There are instructions for the manual method in another thread labeled possible root method. If you have a # with adb shell, then adb has root access.
Otherwise you could try clearing the phone cache, and try again, not sure why it wouldn't work a second time.


----------



## sliding_billy

I am having issues similar to the post a couple above, but I am sure there was no power loss. All goes fine until it reboots to "continue the rooting process." I can see it reboot back into recovery, but the script just reads waiting for device. Maybe I am missing something, but I don't think so. I am so pi$$ed right now. I haven't lost root access since it was 1st gained on this phone (purchased right at release but relegated to a wi-fi only device for my kids for a while now). I have been running CM9 for a bit now, and I got into a red logo hang so had to SBF. Figured I would go with a full .621 since there was a non-milestone method to root. Any help would be great.


----------



## sliding_billy

Went with the Milestone root method and am back on CM9. Nothing lost but a few hours I suppose.


----------



## therine

For Droid X Users
This root method works flawlessly! I was on stock 4.5.621 (yes, I was one of the ones that took the OTA update) and had been stuck on it ever since. I guess being patient definitely paid off since I was never planning on going forth with the Milestone route. I want to thank *beh* (OP) for making the EzSBF CD as well as everyone involved with designing this method. I'm glad to see that the Droid X community is not dead after all.

I have a question though... Do we have to SBF in order to unroot?


----------



## themib

i believe wiping data, takes out root

edit: but superuser may still be there,
but no root access
sbf and wipe data to remove all signs of root
i guess someone could check and see if petes will still unroot

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

> kazulk, on 10 August 2012 - 01:19 AM, said:
> I think I may have a problem, while i was running this, the power went out for a second, i was at the point were it reboots the phone after flashing, and ive tried starting over from the beginning and it does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was at the point where it reboots after flashing, then you likely have ADB root access, so could finish the process manually. There are instructions for the manual method in another thread labeled possible root method. If you have a # with adb shell, then adb has root access.
> Otherwise you could try clearing the phone cache, and try again, not sure why it wouldn't work a second time.
Click to expand...

if you have # with adb shell, you can finish with petes root tools

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## kazulk

themib said:


> if you have # with adb shell, you can finish with petes root tools
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


nope it has the $ , I take it i should wipe cache and try again?


----------



## themib

yes try again

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## beh

One note for people having troubles, if you are using a USB flash drive, and running into errors, make sure you have sufficient space on your flash drive.
Someone on XDA mentioned that though everything booted up as it should, it had errors when running the script. After successfully using the same image on CD, he noticed that there hadn't been sufficient space on his flash drive. However, even though there wasn't sufficient space, there were no errors in setting up the flash drive.


----------



## kazulk

im currently running it off of a cd not a flash drive, and im trying again as i type this


----------



## kazulk

tried again, it gets as far as the point were it says
"exiting ramloader"
"ok"
then it waits a few seconds then a bunch of squares fill the screen and at the bottom of the screen it says
"!! failed"
">> rebooting"
"usb_bulk_read 0"
"phone should reboot, and then continue with the rooting process."
"---waiting for device---"

phone does not reboot instead the screen says "sw update in progress..."

i have tried a factory reset and it does the same thing


----------



## beh

Have you been able to verify the md5 of the file you downloaded?
Also, someone mentioned that they have had trouble with some CD's in the past, so maybe try it on USB or another CD.
Also, do you have a different usb cable you can try?
Something is causing the flashing step to fail, whether it is CD, USB cable, etc.
Other than that I don't have any suggestions, and don't have a DX to try anything on.


----------



## kazulk

ya i have tried 2 different cables, reason i tried is cause the first i tried is kinda wore out and doesnt stay in the phone, i have tried another cd. ADD got the best of me and i got impatient so i tried a different method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1800047 so now im on the milestone sbf. but the root part of it doesnt work, ran it multiple times and it doesnt root the phone. can i try this method from the milestone sbf or do i have to get back to the original?

also, my dx is not activated, i plan on using this as something to toy around with (try different roms) and use it as a media player so I dont realy need the radios to work. I am kind of a noob at this kind of stuff but I've researched this all out a lot and the only thing that realy confuses the crap out of me is rooting this phone. Thats why i looked at these easier methods.


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

try manual reboot no battery pull when you get to that point, just a suggestion, those guys are smarter. in many of the older rooting programs when it would say "rebooting" but was not,you were able reboot your self and plug the usb back in. always felt sketchy but would work


----------



## kazulk

k thanks, just tried that and it work wounderfuly, i have root now just gotta fix a problem with clockwork recovery but I'll check around for fixing that unless you wanna help with me with it then pm me so we dont fill this thread up with unrelated posts


----------



## zac41189

Its been a while since I've posted on this site.. D2G status. I just acquired this dx and found out its on the latest OTA, which sounds like a bítch to root.

My D2G and rezound were easy as hell to root due to the fact you didnt need a cd or usb or any of that and frankly it sounds terrifying.

If theres anyone who is willing to clarify more on how to do this it would be greatly appreciated. PM works cause i don't want to pollute this thread.

Willing to donate too. Don't have much but i could buy you a beer. I want cm9..


----------



## TwinShadow

I think its just a matter of downloading the CD ISO, burn to a blank CD, reboot with CD in, boot it, and follow instructions to root it. I haven't used this method since I'm fine with 605 at the moment with the 15p radio flashed on. Just means I have to use the Linux SBF route to restore to stock, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## themib

zac41189 said:


> Its been a while since I've posted on this site.. D2G status. I just acquired this dx and found out its on the latest OTA, which sounds like a bítch to root.
> 
> My D2G and rezound were easy as hell to root due to the fact you didnt need a cd or usb or any of that and frankly it sounds terrifying.
> 
> If theres anyone who is willing to clarify more on how to do this it would be greatly appreciated. PM works cause i don't want to pollute this thread.
> 
> Willing to donate too. Don't have much but i could buy you a beer. I want cm9..


the iso file for the disc image, is only 50mb, because it uses sbf_flash
to flash in windows it would be 150mb. because you would have to use rsd lite, which is pickier about the files

more here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/

use the disc image, it's easy just read the on screen instructions


----------



## Aptiva

TwinShadow said:


> I think its just a matter of downloading the CD ISO, burn to a blank CD, reboot with CD in, boot it, and follow instructions to root it. I haven't used this method since I'm fine with 605 at the moment with the 15p radio flashed on. Just means I have to use the Linux SBF route to restore to stock, but that's not a big deal.


Pro tip:

Install your Moto drivers, grab a copy of VMWare player (free), and use it to boot the CD inside a virtual machine. That's how I do Linux SBFs and this root method in Windows without wasting a CD for 50MB and killing time with a reboot. It's actually faster to do it this way as it reads the ISO off the hard drive rather than the slow CD (not saying anything bad about the ISO, just that a hard drive read time trumps CD read times all day)

Inside *nix you could use Bochs x86 Emu or something similar(haven't used a VM in Linux in a long time so idk if Bochs is even still in development).

Eventually I'll get around to making a write up of my Windows method of using a VM to do the 1kds iso SBF and this root method. I've just been working on other things along with taking a huge chunk of my life away with work. It sounds complicated, but it's super simple and even the most noob of us could do it. If I can, I'm sure anyone can.


----------



## TwinShadow

Yeah, you could put it in a VM. Sometimes it never hurts to have a CD around anyway in case you have a friend perhaps who has the same phone to root it with. But a VM is also a viable option too.


----------



## astrobc1

This is arguably the craziest method of rooting the DX I've ever done lol.


----------



## astrobc1

Is there anyway I can do this on a Mac? I am going to be in college soon and my Macbook is all I will have...


----------



## themib

astrobc1 said:


> Is there anyway I can do this on a Mac? I am going to be in college soon and my Macbook is all I will have...


I don't have a mac, so not sure

option one: run SliTaz iso (Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso) in a virtual machine, or bootcamp maybe
option Two:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]What you need: [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]sbf_flash, adb-mac(maybe in motofail) , and ROOTFS.GZ(from iso)
something like
1) Enable USB debugging on your phone and send this adb command:
(I'm guessing that's not right for mac)


Code:


adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5

2) reboot your phone into bootloader. Then send the custom SBF file with sbf_flash:
sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img <ROOTFS.GZ>

3)reboot phone after flashing, then reboot again one final time.
4) "adb shell" should give you a root prompt (# instead of $)

5)finish rooting with Droid 3 root
or
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Send superuser utils from [/background]http://androidsu.com/superuser/



Code:


adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system<br />
adb push su /system/bin/su<br />
adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su




Code:


adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk<br />
adb shell chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk<br />
adb shell mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/system /system

hope that gets you in the right direction

edit: sorry that's what I get using copy and paste

may want to read
How to burn an .iso on mac

for adb/sbf_flash http://www.mediafire.com/file/c84d18fp9rd8i3w/ROOTFS.GZ


----------



## rrtid54

worked like a charm! many *many* thanks for your work, and to those who you've already credited.


----------



## ardax

Aptiva said:


> Install your Moto drivers, grab a copy of VMWare player (free), and use it to boot the CD inside a virtual machine.


That's brilliant!


----------



## dnc3

First of all i am new at rooting i have tried to root my droid x phone it has the .621 update installed i have just started this new root method and this is the text file that it generated

e0d7c5f1401d149047fa7d916782152c *A955.2.3.4.fixed.sbf
054c9a22d8900d50ce6172fd56bbf414 *su
e0bc7b7284b68c9539b6ec6b306310e0 *Superuser.apk
* cat /data/local.prop
ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1
ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0
*ls -l /data/preinstall_md5
-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2012-06-29 14:10 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift.md5
lrwxrwxrwx root root 2012-09-01 12:36 magic.md5 -> /data/local.prop
-rw-rw-rw- root root 33385 2012-09-01 12:41 log.txt
-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2012-06-29 14:10 com.adobe.flashplayer.md5
*ls -l /preinstall/app
-rw-rw-r-- root root 0 2012-07-14 02:28 magic
-rw-r--r-- root root 1160945 2012-01-17 15:49 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift
*ls -l /preinstall/md5
-rw-rw-r-- root root 288 2012-07-14 02:29 magic.md5
-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2012-01-17 15:49 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift.md5
*cat /preinstall/md5/magic.md5
ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1
ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0
*ls -l /system/bin/su
-rwsr-xr-x root root 380532 2008-02-29 03:33 su
*ls -l /system/app/Superuser.apk
-rw-r--r-- root root 1468798 2008-02-29 03:33 Superuser.apk

what am i doing wrong and what do i need to do to fix it? i would appreiciate any help thank you


----------



## themib

did you
burn image to cd with imgburn, 
or flash drive use UNetBootin for Windows (Instructions from pendrivelinux.com)

Reboot PC
Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or esc) during boot to go to boot menu 
Select drive image is on
wait for yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start
select DX
turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable

check usb debugging (settings/apps/development)
select charge only usb mode
press continue
adb will push
data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5

reboot phone to bootloader
flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
*reboot twice*, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox
reboot to recovery, wipe cache
reboot normally


----------



## dnc3

I have ran the program it has loaded the cg66 files and now it has rebooted wice in bootloader now the it is waiting for device should i do anything?


----------



## dnc3

I decided to use my brain and read the instructions and i downloaed root checker and it says i have gained root thank you for your help now i am going to look on the other fourms to play with my phone


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

Will this process wipe my app caches and application data?


----------



## themib

no, your data will be untouched

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## lsosa54

Just wanted to say thanks to the OP and to all who contributed to this thread. I had accepted the .621 update as I was completely clueless about OTA updates at the time. I now have root and Titanium Backup Pro works once again. The whole process was simple and went without a hitch. Truly appreciate it.


----------



## Samolab

Yes............ Finally it works great. Thank you so much.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

themib said:


> no, your data will be untouched
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


How about text messages?


----------



## themib

this root method gives you root access, to the android system
nothing else is changed


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

Thank you.
It's just that I've used this for two years unrooted and am trying to retrieve some data and don't want to lose it.

I've read there is an option 2.
Does this mean I need to select a specific option to only perform root access?

Do I only have root access through the ADB?
Or can I browse, cut, copy, and paste with local file managers?


----------



## themib

no this has options for 4 devices, just choose your device
if you don't see dx, don't use, you downloaded wrong image

adb, is use to set up root access, only needed during this root method


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

So the ADB is automated as well?


----------



## themib

yes, it's part of the program


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

Lol...you should make a sticky here.
The info in the OP is severely lacking for those that have yet to root their phone.
It doesn't help that other pinned threads state there are no methods for *.621

-------------------------------

"Basically read onscreen directions

Reboot PC
Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or esc) during boot to go to boot menu
Select drive image is on
wait for yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start
select DX
don't use numbers on right side of you keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty

turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable

check usb debugging (settings/apps/development)
select charge only usb mode

press continue
adb will push
Code:
data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
reboot phone to bootloader
flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
reboot twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox
reboot to recovery, wipe cache
reboot normally
rooted
again most of these steps are just click continue"

-------------------------------

Last questions:
Do I need to download any drivers beforehand?

You state:
Press continue
adb will push
Code:
data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
Is that automated as well? Or will I be keying that code when prompted?

reboot phone to bootloader
I've never seen triangle with Android Andy.
Is that something I need to make sure Windows has drivers for beforehand?

flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
reboot twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
I thought this wasn't a flash, rather just replacing one file the "local.prop"
Flashing makes me nervous about losing data.

adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox
Are these installed on the phone in the process?
Or are these just privileges?

reboot to recovery, wipe cache
What cache is being wiped?

Sorry to be a bother, I'd hate to tell you what I do for a living.


----------



## themib

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Press continue
> adb will push
> Code:
> data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is that automated as well? Or will I be keying that code when prompted?[/background]


it's automated



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]reboot phone to bootloader[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've never seen triangle with Android Andy.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is that something I need to make sure Windows has drivers for beforehand?[/background]


bootloader is different, no andy
Hold volume up+down buttons and power button



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
> reboot twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I thought this wasn't a flash, rather just replacing one file the "local.prop"[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Flashing makes me nervous about losing data.[/background]


your data isn't stored there


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Are these installed on the phone in the process?[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or are these just privileges?[/background]


 superuser helps you control, what apps have root access



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]reboot to recovery, wipe cache[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]What cache is being wiped?[/background]


press home button and hold it in then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen
this is where you will see android andy
system cache needs to be wiped, no data is lost


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sorry to be a bother, I'd hate to tell you what I do for a living. [/background]


no problem, rooting only takes 10mins, if you know what your doing


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

I expounded on your detailed instructions, there's only one confusing item left:

------------------------

- Reboot PC
- Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or Esc) during boot to go to boot menu
- Select drive image is on
- Wait for yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
- You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start

- Select DX
*- Don't use numbers on right side of your keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty*

- Turn phone on, connect to pc with USB cable

- Check USB debugging (settings/apps/development)
- Select charge only USB mode

- Press continue
- ADB will push
- Code (automated):

data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5

- Reboot phone to bootloader (hold volume(-) down and camera button and press power)
- Flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
- ADB pushes su, superuser, and busybox
**You'll need to reboot twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)*
- First, reboot to recovery (If not automatic, hold the Home button and press power, then release power when Motorola logo appears while continuing to 
hold the Home button until you see an ! in a triangle along with Android Andy, press both volume buttons to enter recovery)
- Wipe cache (not factory reset; volume up and down scrolls and the power button selects)
- Second, reboot normally (choose reboot in android recovery)

Rooted

------------------------

Is the highlighted sentence telling you to immediately reboot twice before proceeding (4 total times after statement) or rather that the next two reboots are required (2 total times after statement)?
Does that make sense?


----------



## themib

> Is the highlighted sentence telling you to immediately reboot twice before proceeding (4 total times) or rather that the next two reboots are required, (2 total times).
> Does that make sense?


 just the 2 reboots, don't think it's a problem with the dx, but with the dx2 you can get ahead of the program, and 1 reboot gets skipped
and more detail about recovery
reboot to recovery, wipe cache (should auto reboot to recovery, at android andy press both volume buttons, if it doesn't press home button and hold it in then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen w/ android andy then press both volume buttons)
then select reboot
rooted


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

OK, I'm going to print this out and use it as a guide after you confirm this is accurate:

------------------------

- Reboot PC
- Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or Esc) during boot to go to boot menu
- Select drive image is on
- Wait for yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
- You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start

- Select DX
*- Don't use numbers on right side of your keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty*

- Turn phone on, connect to pc with USB cable

- Check USB debugging (settings/apps/development)
- Select charge only USB mode

- Press continue
- ADB will push
- Code (automated):

data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5

- Reboot phone to bootloader (hold volume(-) down and camera button and press power)
- Flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
- ADB pushes su, superuser, and busybox
**You'll need to reboot twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)*
- First, reboot to recovery (If not automatic, hold the Home button and press power, then release power when Motorola logo appears while continuing to
hold the Home button until you see an ! in a triangle along with Android Andy, press both volume buttons to enter recovery)
- Wipe cache (not factory reset; volume up and down scrolls and the power button selects)
- Second, reboot normally (choose reboot in android recovery)

Rooted

------------------------

Thanks again, I'm sure I'm not the only one that will have questions about it, especially since these phones have begun to be replaced and a lot of folks will want to toy with them.

EDIT - I'm a seasoned IS Auditor and some of my duties include detailed application reviews, that may shed light on me being cautious / inquisitive.


----------



## themib

no you got the reboots wrong see below
also you asked about drivers, no drivers are needed

Reboot PC
Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or esc) during boot to go to boot menu 
Select drive image is on
wait for yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start
select DX
don't use numbers on right side of you keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty

turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable

check usb debugging (settings/apps/development) 
select charge only usb mode

press continue
adb will push Code:data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
reboot phone to bootloader (Hold volume up+down buttons and power button, or hold Vol.Down and Camera and wait for the screen to flash)
repacked sbf will be flashed (less than 50mb)
phone should, reboot twice (first reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox
phone should reboot to recovery, wipe cache (should auto reboot to recovery, at android andy press both volume buttons, if it doesn't press home button and hold it in then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen w/ android andy then press both volume buttons)
select wipe cache (scroll with volume buttons select with power)
confirm cache wipe
then select reboot
rooted


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

Thanks!



Spoiler



Providing an alternate regurgitation of "themib"
Thanks for clarifying!

------------------------

- Reboot PC
- Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or Esc) during boot to go to boot menu
- Select drive image is on
- Wait for yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
- You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start

- Select DX
*- Don't use numbers on right side of your keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty*

- Turn phone on, connect to pc with USB cable

- Check USB debugging (settings/apps/development)
- Select charge only USB mode

- Press continue
- ADB will automatically push Code (data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5)

- Reboot phone to bootloader (hold volume(-) down and camera button and press power)
- Flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
- ADB pushes su, superuser, and busybox
**Phone should reboot twice (first reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot); wait for these two reboots before proceeding.*
- Phone should reboot to recovery (If not automatic, hold the Home button and press power, then release power when Motorola logo appears while continuing to hold the Home button until you see an ! in a triangle along with Android Andy, press both volume buttons to enter recovery)
- Wipe cache (not factory reset; volume up and down scrolls and the power button selects)
- Then select reboot for a normal reboot (choosen in android recovery)

Rooted

------------------------


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

Okay, success I believe.

Am I required to use the terminal emulator and the SDK to pull data from the phone?
Still can't seem to browse data/data files ...

Thoughts on Android Commander?

EDIT - On second thought I don't think I'm rooted.
Super user granted terminal emulator access, but that is all.
Can I not turn on constant root access?


----------



## themib

you need a root explorer or file manager with root access options 
several free ones in market

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## MonkeyTrucker

All the free ones seem to want to "upgrade" in order to browse root access.

Android Commander also won't let me browse root access.

What gives?

EDIT - I'm in ... there are two versions of ES File Explorer.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## TheNautican

OK, after getting

>> uploading CG66: 100.0%
>> rebooting
Phone should reboot, and then continue with the rooting process.
---Waiting for Device---

The phone reboots and then it just hangs here. I am doing this using VirtualBox
and you do have to manually select what USB device to use which I had to do
several times before this without a problem. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## themib

try toggling usb debugging


----------



## TheNautican

I'm in the bootloader, is there a way to do that in there?


----------



## themib

pull battery, put back in, reboot

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNautican

Sorry, still says Waiting for Device


----------



## themib

I'm sure it's timed out by now
you have to start over

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNautican

Same result. I'm going to try this with a real CD. Maybe something with VirtualBox is preventing it from working correctly. I'll post back tonight once I have a chance to try it out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheNautican

Ok, fixed it without needing a CD. I had to manually set the default USB device VirtualBox was using for the phone. After that, it ran fine. Thank you!


----------



## mgaylor

I'm hoping you guys can help. i bought a used DX off ebay that already has .621 on it ive downloaded and burned the cd and have tried to root my dx several times but the first thing it says is rm failed for /data/preinstall_md5/magic md5/magic.md5. No such file or directory. and then proceeds thru the rest of the rooting process saying the installation of su and everything else has failed. Any thoughts???

Android Version
2.3.4

Baseband Version
BP_C_01.09.15p

Kernel Version
2.6.32.9-g1282440
[email protected]#1

Build Number
4.5.1_57_DX8-51


----------



## Vaelaar

I'm having the same issue as TheNautican -- hangs at the restart after downloading the second (much larger) CG66 package. I'm using the CD with the image burned to it and USB debugging is on. I tried both PC Mode and Charging Only, toggled USB Debugging mode off and on, and did the recommended battery pull but it's still hanging at that "Waiting for phone..." prompt after it reboots. It reboots back into the bootloader fine, but it just sits there waiting for the phone until it hits the timeout.

Any suggestions?


----------



## themib

it only boots to bootloader once
should be
os, bootloader, os, os, recovery
, done
rooted os

edit: if it rebooting to bootloader a 2nd time
pull usb, pull battery, put battery back, reboot, wait for android os to finish, reconnect usb

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vaelaar

I figured out my end of things -- when the program forced the reboot after uploading the CG66 package, it rebooted right back into the bootloader and just hung there waiting for the device. The program, however, was expecting it (I assume) to reboot into a regular startup/lockscreen/homescreen. I pulled the USB cable from the phone, rebooted to my unlock screen using the power button, plugged the cable back in and got the prompt on my PC that it was rebooting again. Repeated those steps again to reboot one more time (since you need to do it twice) into the unlock screen and put the USB cable back in and it completed.

Removed the cable when everything was done, held power to turn off the phone, turned it back on with home held down to clear cache, restarted and I was good to go.

Thanks for all of your work on this!

Edit: Just to clear this up in case it was confusing... something either in the code or the simple fact that I had my USB cable plugged in was causing my Droid to reboot into the bootloader screen when this process needs it to boot normally into the phone. Just unplug the cable from the phone end, hold and release the power button to power off the phone from the bootloader, and then hold and release the phone to start it up normally. Once it hits your unlock screen (you can unlock it if you feel better about that) just plug the USB cable back in and the program on your PC will reboot the phone. In my case, it went right back into the bootloader again (but completed one of the two required reboots) so I just repeated everything I just said a second time and after that it finished up and returned me to the device menu in the program on my PC.


----------



## Vaelaar

themib said:


> it only boots to bootloader once
> should be
> os, bootloader, os, os, recovery
> , done
> rooted os
> 
> edit: if it rebooting to bootloader a 2nd time
> pull usb, pull battery, put battery back, reboot, wait for android os to finish, reconnect usb
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


Yeah, was weird for me because it was more like: OS, Bootloader, Bootloader with my manual restart to OS, Bootloader again with my manual restart to OS, Recovery.

Got it though -- thanks again for the work you've put into this!


----------



## baretoes

I get to the part where it says, "if there were no errors, you should now be rooted". Unfortunately, I got "error: device not recognized".

I go ahead and wipe cache n recovery just to see what happens, but i'm still not rooted.

I've tried both "charging" and "pc mode".

Any suggestions?


----------



## themib

are you sure you phone is not rooted? 
did phone reboot twice right after flashing in bootloader?

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## baretoes

I'm used to seeing the superuser icon in the app drawer.

But to your point, I downloaded Root Checker, and it seems I do not have root access.

Yes, it did reboot twice just after flashing file in bootloader.


----------



## themib

system version is 4.5.621
stock Motorola usb data cable
different usb port, or even pc
compare original iso file's checksum with md5 checker
try cd instead of USB drive

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## baretoes

Good call on trying another USB port.

I think the USB input on my DX is worn out too. I made sure to apply pressure during the reboots.

Thanks for bringing my DX back to life.


----------



## robthefive0

Beh, YOU ARE A GENIUS! This worked flawlessly for me. I had previously used the Milestone root method but always had bugs popping up during daily phone business. This root method is easy and works perfectly. I currently own a rooted Droid Razr but use my DX as an mp3 player and internet browser to conserve my Razr battery. Now I can again customize my DX thanks to you. Hats off to you.


----------



## klickin2k

Ok, I have rooted with this method from a stock .621. I have Liquid Smooth v1.5 (an ICS ROM) running pretty nicely. Are there any other ROMS I can install directly from here? I don't want to roll back to any older OS versions. When I look in ROM Toolbox or ROM Manager, it lists some GB ROMS, but the instructions usually say to roll back to .340 to install.

I've looked around on different forums and googled this topic, but can't get a straight answer. Thanks.


----------



## themib

any rom updated in the last year, should be made to flash on 602 or 621
wizards miui, and Pooka's CM7 are popular roms


----------



## JaxDroidGuy

I'm trying to root a friend's X. My VM starts fine but I can't get the blasted phone into the bootloader. I wonder if the power button is hosed. I can't seem to turn it on/off with the button. I have to pull the battery to turn off. I hold the keys while I insert the battery and the screen flashes but after a long wait rather than going into the bootloader it stars like normal.

Any ideas?


----------



## SC trailbuilder

Hi, I am a little late to the party, I rooted my X and it works fine, then I flashed liquid 1.5 got stuck in a boot loop. Tried to reroot it now stuck in boot loader. Is it a brick,, or is there a way to get it fixed. Its a spare phone so not much lost. Thank you.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

SC trailbuilder said:


> I'm trying to root a friend's X. My VM starts fine but I can't get the blasted phone into the bootloader. I wonder if the power button is hosed. I can't seem to turn it on/off with the button. I have to pull the battery to turn off. I hold the keys while I insert the battery and the screen flashes but after a long wait rather than going into the bootloader it stars like normal.
> 
> Any ideas?


replace the power button Motorola Droid X Take Apart Repair Guide


----------



## SC trailbuilder

themib said:


> you need to flash 621 sbf, and reroot Android 2.3.4 System Version 4.5.621 (1FF-p3a_shadow_cdma_shadow-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DX8-51-120111-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.zip)
> MD5 (1FF-p3a_shadow_cdma_shadow-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DX8-51-120111-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.zip) = 06bbf7ee86c0ed64654e14bcb84c4aed
> replace the power button Motorola Droid X Take Apart Repair Guide


how I am stuck in the bootloader

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

disconnect usb cable, pull battery, replace, wait for phone to fully reboot, reconnect usb


----------



## SC trailbuilder

themib said:


> disconnect usb cable, pull battery, replace, wait for phone to fully reboot, reconnect usb


that is the thing STUCK in the bootloader, tried battery pull a few times, unhooked the cable still can't get out of the bootloader, which is why I think its a brick.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jt11

I am a newbee and trying to root my Droid X, android 2.3.4, system version is 4.5.621. Can someone point me to the set of instructions. Thanks.


----------



## SC trailbuilder

jt11 said:


> I am a newbee and trying to root my Droid X, android 2.3.4, system version is 4.5.621. Can someone point me to the set of instructions. Thanks.


try page 9.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

SC trailbuilder said:


> that is the thing STUCK in the bootloader, tried battery pull a few times, unhooked the cable still can't get out of the bootloader, which is why I think its a brick.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


 any errors listed in bootloader, mem blank?

have you tried booting to android recovery, and wiping cache and/or data?
press and hold home button then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen w/ android andy then press both volume buttons


----------



## themib

jt11 said:


> I am a newbee and trying to root my Droid X, android 2.3.4, system version is 4.5.621. Can someone point me to the set of instructions. Thanks.


 my instructions


----------



## SC trailbuilder

themib said:


> any errors listed in bootloader, mem blank?
> 
> have you tried booting to android recovery, and wiping cache and/or data?
> press and hold home button then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen w/ android andy then press both volume buttons


can not do anything stuck in the bootloader.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

SC trailbuilder said:


> can not do anything stuck in the bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


pull battery, press buttons, replace battery

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## SC trailbuilder

themib said:


> pull battery, press buttons, replace battery
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


tried that a few times. I have a new paper weight.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

SC trailbuilder said:


> tried that a few times. I have a new paper weight.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


 did you try flashing sbf, if so which one(s)

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt11

Below are the instructions from page 9

Reboot PC
Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or esc) during boot to go to boot menu
Select drive image is on
wait for yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start
select DX
don't use numbers on right side of you keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty

turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable

check usb debugging (settings/apps/development)
select charge only usb mode

press continue
adb will push Code:data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5 (automated step)
reboot phone to bootloader (Hold volume up+down buttons and power button, or hold Vol.Down and Camera and wait for the screen to flash)
repacked sbf will be flashed (less than 50mb) (automated step)
phone should, reboot twice (first reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot) (Is this automated??)
adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox (automated)
*phone should reboot to recovery, wipe cache* (should auto reboot to recovery, at android andy press both volume buttons, if it doesn't press home button and hold it in then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen w/ android andy then press both volume buttons) * (Is this automated step)*
select wipe cache (scroll with volume buttons select with power)
confirm cache wipe
then select reboot
rooted

Can someone please validate before I run this. I am not that much familair with the rooting... Thanks in advance.

Also can someone point me to the zip file to create a CD. Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## themib

use link in op, original (first) post
it's an iso image file, don't unzip, needs to be mounted to cd or usb flash drive

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt11

*phone should reboot to recovery, wipe cache* (should auto reboot to recovery, at android andy press both volume buttons, if it doesn't press home button and hold it in then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen w/ android andy then press both volume buttons)
*(Is this a automated step)*

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## SC trailbuilder

themib said:


> did you try flashing sbf, if so which one(s)
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


I used the one in this thread, which is how I rooted my phone

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

jt11 said:


> *phone should reboot to recovery, wipe cache* (should auto reboot to recovery, at android andy press both volume buttons, if it doesn't press home button and hold it in then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen w/ android andy then press both volume buttons)
> *(Is this a automated step)*
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


it should boot to recovery, you need to press the volume buttons, and select wipe cache manually

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

SC trailbuilder said:


> I used the one in this thread, which is how I rooted my phone
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


the multi-device iso image does not contain full sbf, only file needed to root
go to www.1kds.tk find droid x 2.3.4 621 sbf, flash with rsd lite

edit: if you read 2nd post, bah wrote that he took everything out of sbf, except logo which is needed for it to work

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## SC trailbuilder

themib said:


> the multi-device iso image does not contain full sbf, only file needed to root
> go to www.1kds.tk find droid x 2.3.4 621 sbf, flash with rsd lite
> 
> edit: if you read 2nd post, bah wrote that he took everything out of sbf, except logo which is needed for it to work
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


sorry my mistake on the sbf.


----------



## SC trailbuilder

themib said:


> the multi-device iso image does not contain full sbf, only file needed to root
> go to www.1kds.tk find droid x 2.3.4 621 sbf, flash with rsd lite
> 
> edit: if you read 2nd post, bah wrote that he took everything out of sbf, except logo which is needed for it to work
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


 Thank you for straight"n me out almost done re-rooting, Thanks again!!!!!!!!


----------



## themib

great, no problem, Moto did not make this easy

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt11

I booted from the CD, selected DX, connected the phone, checked USB debugging on. I am not able to find the "select charge usb mode". Thanks in advance.
I see the option "stay awake", "allow mock locations".


----------



## themib

usb charge only, show up in status/notification bar, when connected to pc

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt11

Thanks a lot for the response. Will give it a try and report back.


----------



## jt11

Thanks a lot for the response. Will give it a try and report back.


----------



## jt11

I followed the script commands and the process completed successfully. I saw a Super user notification.
How can I confirm that I am rooted, what is the next step? Thanks a lot for all the hardwork and dedication.


----------



## themib

use a app that requires root access, titanium backup, root basic, or try updating superuser binaries


----------



## jt11

what does updating superuser binaries mean?
Thanks for the response and all the help.


----------



## themib

> The su binary is what other apps call when they need superuser rights. The binary checks the database maintained by Superuser.apk to determine if you have already granted rights to the requesting app, and if not tells Superuser.apk to display a prompt asking you for permission.


updating it requires root access, to update it, open superuser, tap on your menu button, scroll down to su binary v3.1 tap to check for updates
update anyways, should get a superuser popup with allow /deny options, tap allow, if it updates, your rooted


----------



## jt11

I opened up the SUuser. All I see is v3.0.


----------



## jt11

I was able to install titanium backup. I tried checking the update for the binary but it says no updates available. The current installed verison is 3.0.3.2. Wat is the next step. Thanks for the patience and all teh help.


----------



## themib

you have to open titanium, to see if it has root access


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] no updates available[/background]


I wrote


> update anyways


you only need to check one of the apps I listed, not all of them


----------



## jt11

what is teh next step. Can I download and install paid apps for free?


----------



## themib

you don't need to be rooted to do that, just google the app, and download, but you never know for sure what you will get


----------



## jt11

I tried to access the titanium backup and it says that your ROM is rooted but "su" binary has non optimal access rights which may cause problem. What does this mean?


----------



## jt11

Seems like my phone is rooted. What is the next step? Thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## themib

[quote ROM is rooted but "su" binary has non optimal access rights which may cause problem][/quote]
that may be a titanium issue, not sure, titanium should have option to fix automatically 


> seems like my phone is rooted. What is the next step?


 most flash a custom rom like
*wizards miui*, or *Pooka's CM7*


----------



## sliding_billy

jt11 said:


> I tried to access the titanium backup and it says that your ROM is rooted but "su" binary has non optimal access rights which may cause problem. What does this mean?


Is there more to the message? Normally, this is the message TB sends if you haven't turned on USB debugging. Go to [phone] settings>developer options and turn on USB debugging.


----------



## jt11

I am rooted now. Let me know the next step I need to do. Please excuse me as I am new this roor process?
I have left teh USB debugiing opion on. Should that be off?


----------



## jt11

Sorry "theMIB" I missed your reply. Next step is to flash custom ROM (wizards miui, or Pooka's CM7).
Where can I find the instructions to do it. Thanks a lot for the help.
Should I leave teh USB debugging option ON?


----------



## jt11

Please help me t get the instructions ti install custom ROM.


----------



## themib

You need D2 bootstrap from here *[background=transparent]Installing the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap with Download & Instructions [/background]*or market Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap
and ROM Manager
install D2 bootstrap instructions here http://www.droidxfor...-bootstrap.html
then update clockworkmod recovery (cwm) with ROM Manager instructions here http://droid.koumaka...orkMod_Recovery
updating cwm is needed to restore any nandroid backups, that were made of 2nd init roms
after cwm is updated to 5.0 use d2 bootstrap again

also a video

edit: rewrote instructions here *[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)][HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap[/background]**[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)] [/background]*


----------



## jt11

Thanks a lot for the reply. I have downloaded and installed Droid 2 Recovery bootstrap from marketplace. 
Now do I backup my system or update clockworkmod recovery (cwm) with ROM Manager?


----------



## themib

I would update CWM, first but should not matter


----------



## jt11

Ok I will update the CWM first as u advise.


----------



## jt11

I did CWM (DROID X (2nd-init). Now what I need to do? Thanks for yor time and patience.


----------



## themib

read [HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap

edit: changed link again


----------



## jt11

I did NAND bakup. I am looking at the sd card. How do I know it backed up? Is there a default backup folder?


----------



## themib

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]8. You can view your backups in your file manager. There will be a clockworkmod folder where the backups reside. You can change the name of the file, but do not use spaces or odd characters. For example, use a dash - rather than a backslash / for dates.[/background]
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacking-guides/13485-how-use-droid-x-bootstrap.html


----------



## jt11

Thanks a lot. Now can u please point me to a stable ROM I can install. I will follow the below instructions from your link to install the ROM:
1. Read instructions on Roms thread
2. Click Droid 2 Bootstrap app, hit bootstrap recovery, click ok, then reboot recovery.
3. Format data, click yes
4. Format cache, click yes
5. Back arrow or power button
6. Install zip from sd card
7. Go to folder where zip is. If you downloaded zip from stock browser and didn't move it, it will be in the DOWNLOAD folder.
8. Click on the zip you want to install, then yes.
9. Once install is finished, back arrow, and reboot.


----------



## themib

that's the long method, just updated instructions, please reread edit: nevermind I need to reread
normally you just need to to wipe data/cache and install zip
and read the roms install instructions

for roms look here my list Droid X (MB810)
here Droid X Development
and Droid X ROMs


----------



## themib

and read the MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums section in my list


----------



## jt11

I am thinking of trying Pooka CM7. I downloaded the zip file from one of your link. Do I need GAPPS in addition to the zip file?


----------



## themib

yes all CyanogenMod (CM) roms require gapps (google apps) if you want play,maps,gmail....
and needs to correct one
gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip should be latest gingerbread


----------



## jt11

thanks for the reply. So just copy this two zip files and run
Droid 2 Bootstrap app. Correct?


----------



## themib

correct


----------



## jt11

Thanks again. So I pick the Pooka CM7.zip first during the install. Do I need to pick GAPPS.zip file during the install or it is a support file?


----------



## themib

yes you do


----------



## jt11

Sorry I am lost.
So I do the following steps
1. Click Droid 2 Bootstrap app, hit bootstrap recovery, click ok, then reboot recovery.
2. Format data, click yes
3. Format cache, click yes
4. Back arrow or power button
5. Install zip from sd card
6. Go to folder where zip is. If you downloaded zip from stock browser and didn't move it, it will be in the DOWNLOAD folder.
7. Click on the zip you want to install, then yes. (Select Pooka CM7.zip)
8. Once install is finished, back arrow, and reboot.

Repeat the above steps and select GAPPS.zip


----------



## themib

forgot to mention, you may want to backup apps with titanium backup, or rom toolbox
backup texts and call log with sms backup +
they are backed up in nandroid, but hard to reinstall to new rom that way


*Click Droid 2 Bootstrap app, hit bootstrap recovery, click ok, then reboot recovery.*
*Select wipe data/ factory reset confirm Yes-- delete all user data*
*select wipe cache partition confirm Yes- Wipe Cache*
*Select Back arrow or press power button*
*Install zip from sd card*
*Go to folder where zip is. If you downloaded zip from stock browser and didn't move it, it will be in the DOWNLOAD folder.*
*Click on the zip you want to install, then yes. *
*(Optional) if you installed a CyanogenMod (CM) rom, install Gapps, by doing step 5-7 again*
*When install is done, select back arrow or press power, and select reboot.*


----------



## jt11

THANKS A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was able to install the custom ROM.
one more question. If I need to install another ROM. I guess I repeat the above steps with a new ROM(zip file)?


----------



## themib

yes

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt11

Once again thank you for your time and patience.......


----------



## SC trailbuilder

jt11 said:


> Thanks again. So I pick the Pooka CM7.zip first during the install. Do I need to pick GAPPS.zip file during the install or it is a support file?


you should also give wizards MIUI was just updated not to long ago.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jt11

I will give it a try. Thanks you all for the help and great development by the developers.


----------



## jt11

I will give it a try. Thanks you all for the help and great development by the developers.


----------



## AnArmyOfJuan

I'm getting a slew of errors including failure to copy superuser and busybox. I've tried running in both USB charge mode and PC mode. USB debugging is definitely on. When I try to go to the Market (it's not listed as Play Store, since I did a factory reset) it takes me to the terms and conditions and doesn't give me an option to accept them. Now, I'm not planning on actually using my X as an actual phone, I want to use it as a wifi only mini tablet. So I'm unconcerned about the radio. I just can't think of what I'm doing wrong here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnArmyOfJuan

Play Store is working now, but I'm not rooted. :-\

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themib

system version is 4.5.621?

did you verify the file was downloaded correct with
MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums?

phone is rebooting twice in a row after flashing in bootloader?

try different usb port, data cable or pc


----------



## AnArmyOfJuan

I'll try my roommate's PC later. I didn't try to verify the file download, I just downloaded it again. To be fair, I'm trying to do this on a Dell Inspiron 1100 that has seen better decades. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kb8no

Goose306 said:


> Did you update your CWM via ROM Manager prior to attempting to reboot into recovery? If so that's a known issue, you got too much crap in the pre-install. Go in there and delete NFS Shift or Madden (can't remember what resides exactly) reflash CWM, should work fine. Check the pinned thread about issues rebooting into CWM. Its a known issue with some of the later GB builds if you are updating to the latest CWM prior to attempting reboot, there isn't enough space to install CWM properly so it fails.


Please help me out. I sbf to stock 621. I root easily with this live CD root. I install droid x Bootstrap easily. I get CWM 2.5.0.6 and it boots nicely into recovery as advertised.

I need to update recovery as the directions advise you but no way can I get ROM manager to update CWM to latest droid x 2nd init 5.0.2.0 even though it says it installs. I go into preinstall and delete NFS Shift. No help. Only boots into 2.5.0.6 recovery.

What gives? Where is the phantom install going?


----------



## themib

found a great work around, or Tomsgt123 shows how in one of his youtube videos 

If updating to 5.0.0 with Rom Manager fails
using a file manager/root browser with root access go to
/preinstall/recovery select recovery.zip rename recovery.zip.bak
then go to sd card>clockworkmod>downloads>recoveries>  copy the recovery.zip that has 'shadow.zip' in properties
go back to /preinstall/recovery and paste recovery.zip

as described in [VIDEO] How to update CWM Recovery on the Droid 2-by Tomsgt123


----------



## kb8no

I actually did this. Also variation and downloaded this droid x cwm from cwm web page. Renaming them as noted and bak original. Yes. 5.x then replaced 2.x. However this replaced cwm did not flash liquid ICS. I did this awhile ago and forget exact details but otherwise it seemed crippled. I was thinking that update-binary was somehow needed in the update process as well as the file. Not wanting to become a CWM expert I gave up.

Next question is why ROM manager won't update the cwm in preinstall but seems to update it on the SD card. I'm thinking these bootstrapped phones need a custom ROM manager that knows where to look and where to install.


----------



## themib

well the file on sd card is just the download, the 2.0 cwm should be able to install liquid ics, just not restore nandroids made from 2nd init roms like liquid ics


----------



## kb8no

Oh. Yes. 2.x installs liquidICS. But when I sbf to 621 and bootstrap to cwm 2.x I can install liquid. But I thought that one should upgrade to the latest 5.x Cuz it should be better and then do the ROM thing with the latest cwm. But 5.x installed that way would not flash liquid and I still think it should. Never mind the nandroid.


----------



## fm325

I just wanted to thanks for easy root method for the DX! I really wasn't looking forward to the whole Milestone thing and then I found this. I purchased a used DX on EBay and it was rooted in what, 15 minutes? Amazing!

(2) Motorola Droid X, Verizon 621


----------



## kb8no

Agree. Its really sweet. Clever guys alright.


----------



## Valeeum

Thank You for this root. I struggled with it for a while because I didn't read the red part for rebooting, but I got to it eventually.
I just need clarification about roms and such. I already used clockwork to set up a backup and used titanium to delete all the random trash that comes along with the phone, but I don't know much else. I want to download roms to replace the gingerbread on my phone, but I can't see previews or anything on the posts that i've come across. Even if I do find one that I like, I don't know if all roms are compatible with my device or even how to apply them.
Obviously I'm new to this, and I was just wondering if someone is willing to help me out a little.
thank you


----------



## themib

*[background=transparent]wizards miui[/background][background=transparent], [/background]*and *[background=transparent]Pooka's CM7[/background][background=transparent] [/background]*are popular roms
there's also *[background=transparent]Steel Droid [/background][background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]SDX_5100 Custom ICS[/background] *but haven't heard any reviews 
also several others in *[background=transparent]Droid X Development [/background]*like AOKP and OpenAndroid that have just been updated

really rom in *[background=transparent]Droid X Development [/background]*and updated in last year, should be fine

edit: and these *LiquiKang *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- [/background]DX[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] , [/background]*MiKangyUI v4*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] - [/background]DX[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/ , [/background]*GummyKang*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] - [/background]DX[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/ , [/background]*AOKP-Kanged?*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] - [/background]DX[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/ , [/background]*CMKang*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] -[/background]DX[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/- [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]By [/background]Dubbsy

update; the *[background=transparent]Steel Droid [/background][background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]SDX_5100 Custom ICS[/background] *has a 601 kernel check, I will try to remove, and post link to modified zip


----------



## Dubbsy

Valeeum said:


> Thank You for this root. I struggled with it for a while because I didn't read the red part for rebooting, but I got to it eventually.
> I just need clarification about roms and such. I already used clockwork to set up a backup and used titanium to delete all the random trash that comes along with the phone, but I don't know much else. I want to download roms to replace the gingerbread on my phone, but I can't see previews or anything on the posts that i've come across. Even if I do find one that I like, I don't know if all roms are compatible with my device or even how to apply them.
> Obviously I'm new to this, and I was just wondering if someone is willing to help me out a little.
> thank you


All the ROMs recently are built for the gingerbread kernel and will work fine with your device as long as you are rooted and have recovery. Read what does and doesn't work in each ROM before installing. One thing to note is that no ICS rom is 100%, don't expect it to be.

Installing a ROM is pretty straight forward. If you've used recovery before, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Valeeum

I just downloaded your CMKang and put it on my sd card. I opened CWM and zip file, checked both boxes, but after the reboot, nothing changed. I tried something with holding random buttons during a reboot and a screen came up where i was able to select the zip file again using the volume and power button. After a few seconds, the text says that installation failed.
Can you help me out by linking me or explaining what to do? thank you both for your help.


----------



## themib

sound like you tried installing zip in android recovery, not cwm recovery
you need D2 bootstrap, to boot to cwm, and it does not replace android recovery because DX has a locked bootloader
read
[HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap

edit: also just use the *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Modified Droid 2/X Bootstrapper [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](updated to cwm 5.0)[/background]*
and just follow my instructions

android recovery looks like this









and cwm recovery 2.0 looks like









cwm 5.0 looks like


----------



## Valeeum

thank you very much!


----------



## kb8no

So there. I think I finally figured it out.

D2bootstrap is better than DroidXBootstrap unless you are using Froyo (ugh) but both will install the old & obsolete CWM 2.x. There is no way to update CWM 2.x to latest 5.x droid 2nd init CWM version using ROM manager. Even though it appears to be working nothing happens.

Droid2Bootstrap621MOD is a modified version of D2Bootstrap that installs the latest CWM 5.x directly. There is there no need to update it.

So if you are rooting for the first time or after sbf-ing use the modified version and you will be starting right off on the latest CWM 5.x. The above link shows you how to update bootstrap after installing the old version but I'd just start over.

I haven't tried the modified version myself yet so a little disclaimer but I'd bet it works as advertised. I'll try it the next time I sbf.


----------



## Dubbsy

themib said:


> sound like you tried installing zip in android recovery, not cwm recovery
> you need D2 bootstrap, to boot to cwm, and it does not replace android recovery because DX has a locked bootloader
> read
> [HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap
> 
> edit: also just use the *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Modified Droid 2/X Bootstrapper [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](updated to cwm 5.0)[/background]*
> and just follow my instructions
> 
> android recovery looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cwm recovery 2.0 looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwm 5.0 looks like


That's pretty awesome. I never thought to compile a new version of the app to include to the new recovery.


----------



## themib

ky41083 posted it, 04 June 2012 - 04:04pm
think it just got over looked


----------



## Dubbsy

themib said:


> ky41083 posted it, 04 June 2012 - 04:04pm
> think it just got over looked


Yep. I missed it for sure. Lol

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## themib

ok I had an idea, I [background=transparent]Installed [/background]*[background=transparent]Droid 3 Recovery Bootstrap[/background][background=transparent] [/background]*[background=transparent]on my* Droid 2 a955*, it works, and it's has *cwm v5.0.2.6*[/background]
[background=transparent]should work just fine on DX and D2G, for those who want to support the dev, or just rather install apps from market[/background]

[background=transparent]edit: D3 bootstrap does not use power button as back button, like D2/X bootstrap, because D3 does not have a camera button[/background]


----------



## Dubbsy

any major differences from 5.0.2.0 to 5.0.2.6?


----------



## themib

only thing i noticed was the power button change

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## BDM80

The market version of d3 bootstrap is 1.0.0.4 but XDA has a link to version 1.0.0.5 not sure what the difference is. Just something i noticed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## triskropf97

Ok I flashed to a CD and went into the boot menu n can't find anything... I'm running windows 8 shud I be on Ubuntu? N does this require a special cd??

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

its an iso file, which is an image file
need to burn with iso burner, or other cd burner that can handle image files

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## triskropf97

themib said:


> its an iso file, which is an image file
> need to burn with iso burner, or other cd burner that can handle image files
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


I just dragged the iso onto the cd in windows explorer n burned it there.. Wrong?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

if burned correctly, you will not have a single, .iso file on cd
you will have a folder with four or five files

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## triskropf97

themib said:


> if burned correctly, you will not have a single, .iso file on cd
> you will have a folder with four or five files
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


then I did it wrong.. I double click on the cd n then it's a disk image file... Just one..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## Dubbsy

Use imgburn or another program

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## triskropf97

Dubbsy said:


> Use imgburn or another program
> 
> Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


ok will do.. Thanks guys..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## triskropf97

Will it work on a dvd?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

yes works fine on dvd

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## triskropf97

themib said:


> yes works fine on dvd
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


I got it up finally now to see if I can root where do I find cwm/TWRP? I looked n looked

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## kb8no

You use the DVD to gain root. When done you are almost there. Put D2 bootstrap on your SD card and install it using your file program. Open boot strap and run it and it will install cwm. Then use it to go to open cwm recovery.

Use the modified D2 bootstrap found a few posts back which will install the latest cwm 5.x. If you use the standard D2 bootstrap you will get cwm 2.x. Twrp is too complicated on this phone. Don't bother.

Now you can install custom roms . Many ROMs carry and install their own customized recovery.


kb8no said:


> You use the DVD to gain root. When done you are almost there. Put D2 bootstrap on your SD card and install it using your file program. Open boot strap and run it and it will install cwm. Then use it to go to open cwm recovery.
> 
> Use the modified D2 bootstrap found a few posts back which will install the latest cwm 5.x. If you use the standard D2 bootstrap you will get cwm 2.x. Twrp is too complicated on this phone. Don't bother.
> 
> Now you can install custom roms . Many ROMs carry and install their own customized recovery
> 
> This is my favorite custom ROM. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/38647-AOKP-Kanged?-v2.5-DX--2/19/13
> .


----------



## triskropf97

Ok so I selected droid x and then debugging n charge only bla bla n then enter n then it just sits at daemon started successfully... Help?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

try toggling usb debugging off/on

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## triskropf97

themib said:


> try toggling usb debugging off/on
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


thanks I'll try that

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki

Still no go. How long do I wait?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

should start in seconds,
disconnect all usb devices, except dx and keyboard
reboot pc
select cancel on sound card drivers if asked

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## triskropf97

So all I do is burn the iso on a cd/dvd n stick it in any ordinary computer? No additional files are needed? 
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


themib said:


> should start in seconds,
> disconnect all usb devices, except dx and keyboard
> reboot pc
> select cancel on sound card drivers if asked
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


That's wat I did... N I got no notice about any sound card drivers

Edit: changed computers and got a notice about some sound card selected no n went on n did everything n now it's working thanks for the help! 
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## litlbudy

It just worked perfectly on my Droid X. What do I or what can I do now?


----------



## themib

install the modified droid x bootstrap (or droid 3)
and install a rom
see how to use droid 2/x/3 bootstrap in my list
sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs.... 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Goawxdx_UBF4Y8lqzHYWf8Ha3yUcRK4faq0UWIlXLWA/edit

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------

